# What Remains: On the European Union



## Costas (Oct 8, 2012)

Ένα ωραίο, πανοραμικό άρθρο του Mark Mazower (The Nation). Καθώς κυλούν οι σελίδες, η Ευρώπη χάνεται και αναδύεται μια πολύ ευρύτερη, παγκόσμια εικόνα.
[Στη σελ. 1, παράγρ. 5, η φράση "From the perspective of early twentieth-century Europe" νομίζω πως πρέπει να διαβαστεί "From the perspective of early twenty first-century Europe".]


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 8, 2012)

Μερσί!

Και, δόξα και τιμή για την προτελευταία παράγραφο του άρθρου. ;) (για την ακρίβεια της πρώτης από τις 5 σελίδες του άρθρου).


----------



## Costas (Oct 8, 2012)

Παρακαλώ!

(with the important exception of the Germans, who have preferred their own supreme constitutional court as the ultimate arbiter)...


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 8, 2012)

Πολύ καλό άρθρο, Κώστα, ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## Costas (Oct 9, 2012)

Να 'στε καλά, τζάμπα είναι!


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2012)

Οι έπαινοι για το κείμενο με έκαναν να ξυπνήσω νωρίτερα για να προλάβω να το διαβάσω… Πυκνό και πολυπρισματικό, θέλει και δεύτερο διάβασμα. Το μοναδικό που δεν μου άρεσε στις ισορροπίες του ήταν η σχεδόν ειρωνική αναφορά του στο πρόβλημα του υπερπληθυσμού και ο παραγκωνισμός των προκλήσεων του περιβάλλοντος και της ενέργειας. Αλλά μέσα στο βιβλίο μπορεί να τα εξετάζει καλύτερα σαν προσεχείς προκλήσεις, ενώ εδώ κοιτάζει περισσότερο τις δυνάμεις που διαμόρφωσαν τη σημερινή κατάσταση.

Θυμήθηκα με την ευκαιρία το ζήτημα με το ένα _m_ του _comitology_ (από το γαλλικό _comité_).
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6674-comitology-επιτροπολογία

Ένα από τα σημεία που «υπογράμμισα»:
Only in 2008 did Europe’s political class start to acknowledge, in the words of the German president, Horst Köhler, that the financial markets were “a monster that must be tamed.” Just how jerry-rigged the entire structure was has begun to emerge through the findings of a recent Financial Services Authority investigation that a number of major banks colluded over a period of years in fixing the calculation of the so-called London interbank offered rate (Libor), the basic interest rate upon which an impressive $350 trillion of financial instruments depend. The lack of interest initially taken in this extraordinary story outside the pages of the Financial Times is instructive. *If the acronyms of modern financial life are impenetrable, the issues technically complex, the terminology euphemistic and the sums involved unimaginable, this is not accidental: such factors have functioned to enhance the mystique of the “market” in whose name these developments occurred, and to obscure its imperfections and asymmetrical opportunities.*

Πολύ θα ήθελα μια σαφή και σύντομη απόδοση για τη φρασούλα που συνοψίζει την αστάθεια της αγοράς: *uncollateralized instruments*. Αδιασφάλιστα πιστωτικά εργαλεία; 

Περιέχει εντυπωσιακές πληροφορίες για πράγματα για τα οποία ούτε που προλαβαίνουμε να ενημερωθούμε, π.χ.
 Malaria specialists at the World Health Organization have complained that the Gates Foundation’s dominance of research in their field is creating a “cartel” of malaria scientists who validate one another’s research and hinder genuine debate.

Υπέροχη διατύπωση:
As governance replaced government, welfare nets frayed, and income and wealth inequality rose sharply. Formal structures disintegrated and informal economies—black markets, smuggling and crime networks—flourished, *leaving only the ubiquitous concept of the “failed state” itself as implicit acknowledgment that states really were rather important*.

Και άλλα πολλά, πάρα πολλά. Πού να καταναλώσουμε και το βιβλίο.
http://www.amazon.com/Governing-World-History-Allen-ebook/dp/B008U7ZR44/


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2012)

Αναγγελία:

*Απονομή του Βραβείου «Διδώ Σωτηρίου» στον συγγραφέα Mark Mazower*

Σε συνεργασία με την Εταιρεία Συγγραφέων​
- Τελετή απονομής

- Διάλεξη του Mark Mazower με θέμα «Το όραμα του Σπινέλλι: η Ελλάδα και η Ευρωπαϊκή κρίση»

Συντονισμός: Έλενα Χουζούρη, Γεν. Γραμματέας του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της Εταιρείας Συγγραφέων​

Ο διαπρεπής ιστορικός και συγγραφέας Mark Mazower έχει ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα με την ιστορία της σύγχρονης Ελλάδας. Το βιβλίο του με τίτλο «Θεσσαλονίκη, πόλη των φαντασμάτων: Χριστιανοί, Μουσουλμάνοι και Εβραίοι, 1430-1950» έχει βραβευθεί με το Βραβείο Duff Cooper. Είναι μέλος της Αμερικανικής Ακαδημίας Τεχνών και Επιστημών και διευθυντής του Κέντρου Παγκόσμιας Ιστορίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Columbia.

Μετά την απονομή του βραβείου ο Mark Mazower θα μιλήσει για την Ελλάδα και την ευρωπαϊκή κρίση αναφερόμενος σε μια ιστορική φυσιογνωμία της Ευρώπης, έναν μεγάλο πολιτικό της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, τον Altiero Spinelli (1907-1986).

Στα αγγλικά με ταυτόχρονη μετάφραση

Χώρος: Αίθουσα Νίκος Σκαλκώτας

Ημερομηνία : *23 Οκτωβρίου 2012*
Ώρα έναρξης: *19:00*​
Ελεύθερη είσοδος με δελτία προτεραιότητας.
Η διανομή των δελτίων αρχίζει στις 5:30 μ.μ.


----------

